# how many cars before your BMW



## BadgelessM3 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm 28 years old and I had 20 cars before my first m3. I can't figure out why I didn't just get a BMW from the start. So how many cars have you guys owned before your first BMW


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

0


----------



## adeberti (Sep 23, 2005)

20 cars? that's impressive....

Also 28, i didn't have a car in HS (grw up in Europe and driving age was 18) and also noting in college. Sicne that:

2003 Focus ZX3 -new (nice little versitile car) sold for
2004 330i ZHP - CPO got it with my wife
2005 F350 KR 4x4 Diesel - CPO got it with my wife

probably in a few years (when the kids arrives...) we will get a Ford Flex...kind of like it.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Two cars b/f I got my first BMW, at 24 I got my 07 335cic. (later 'lemoned' now we have an '08 x5 and 07 M Roadster)

I've never had a used car before, ever...but will consider CPO next time around!


----------



## DaveyDoesmore (Dec 13, 2008)

Twelve new cars since 1972. First new car was a 72 VW Beetle. Piece of junk. Believe it or not, I was a Chrysler Corp. guy for quite a few years, including a 99 and 02 300M which I thought were fine cars. Last car was an Acura TL, traded for my current BMW 328iX.


----------



## peripherique (Jan 18, 2009)

8 cars: a dodge, 2 plymouths, ford fiesta, chevy cavalier, chevy camaro IROC z-28, subaru, honda accord. Then a 2001 325i sedan, 2007 328i coupe & a 2009 328i xDrive sedan.


----------



## minty_freshness (Jan 22, 2009)

0 my first car was a '93 318is, then I bought my 325i last April.


----------



## Austic (Feb 11, 2009)

1 car before. i had a toyota celica that i drove through high school and university. then I bought a new 135i @ 22 years old


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

1999 Mercury Cougar - first new car, senior in high school, purchased early 2000 (leftover) at a super discount
2003 Toyota Corolla - new body style back then (bought *January 2002*), traded in the Cougar
2001 VW Jetta - used, had for 6 months, then sold it for more than we bought it (still had the Corolla)
2003 Nissan Altima - traded in Corolla for this one
2005 Infiniti G35 coupe - traded in Altima for this one
2005 BMW X3 - bought "new" with 450 miles (super discount), needed because we got a dog, traded in the G35c
2006 Lexus RX400h - wife wanted something more efficient and eco-friendly, still her current car with 50k miles, mother-in-law took over payments on the X3 (she still has the X3 with 62k miles)
2009 BMW 335i xDrive - my first lease! and obviously my current car  - has 3k miles yesterday!


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

At least 10 cars before my coupe, and they were all crap except my 2005 Mazda 6s manual.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

50 cars, but I am older than that. Never had a lemon.


----------



## starrchild65 (Feb 5, 2009)

In this order: 74 Dodge Dart
75 Datsun B210
86 Nissan Mini Truck
Early 80's Buick Skylark
95 Mazda B2600i

This is where it all started.. 82 733i

91 Toyota Camry
82 Honda accord

Now I'm back in a Bimmer. E34 Baby.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

BadgelessM3 said:


> So how many cars have you guys owned before your first BMW


15. That doesn't include another two that I bought for parts and never drove. The number gets a lot larger if you count Debbie's cars. She is nearly as much of a car nut as I am.

Since that first 535i we've owned 3 other BMWs and now have a MINI Cooper.


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

5 cars 1 truck and 1 sports bike before the bmw.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

BadgelessM3 said:


> I'm 28 years old and I had 20 cars before my first m3. I can't figure out why I didn't just get a BMW from the start. So how many cars have you guys owned before your first BMW


You had 20 cars in 12 years??????


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

5 for me

1986 Mazda 323
three Honda Civics
2003 Infiniti G35 coupe


----------



## big wave dave (Feb 25, 2009)

78 Chevy Monza, 78 Toyota celica, 83 240 Volvo, 81 VW Vanagon, 87 Dodge Van.

I currently have a 91 740 Volvo, 04 Ford f250, 01 Chevy Suburban, and 06 BMW 325i.

I almost got a 06 s60 volvo, very good car, but the test drive in the 325i made me feel like a kid and enjoy the fun of driving again , the fun factor made me buy the BMW that my wife drives most of the time to work but I can't wait till the weekend drives........


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

8 (over a 40 year period): 

Corvair 
Triumph TR4 :thumbup:
Olds Cutlass 
Mercury Capri :angel:
Toyota Celica 
Toyota Supra (2) :thumbup:
Volvo S70 :thumbup:


Now my 535i


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

20 years old, bought first car when I was 15 with paper route money, it didn't run and was really smelly...

1986 Buick Park Ave~ $120-sold
1989 Oldsmobile Century~ $450-sold
1991 Jeep Cherokee~ $700-barely runs
1998 BMW 328is~ $6400-sold
2000 BMW M5~ $8100 (project car, needs work)-still workin on it
1988 BMW 325i~ $1100-daily driver


----------



## NWS Alpine (Dec 20, 2008)

2 cars

Sister totaled her car and my parents bought a 96 civic 4dr in white with a 5 speed manual. This was 2 months before I turned 16. I got my lic about 4 weeks after my birthday (got permit day of my birthday and signed up for my test the same day and first available was 4 weeks out). I drove that car until sophmore year in college my mom got a new car and I got her old one. It was a 2001 pontiac grand prix GT 4dr fully loaded. Drove that until December until I bought my 650i. I'm 22 now.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

my first car was a BMW


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

1987 Honda Accord sedan, this which i still have. i've done a lot to this car so i dont plan on getting rid of it. i've redone the whole brake system, including the rare rear disk brake setup. 

1976 Datsun 280Z, i still have this car too. its got electronic fuel injection 4 speed manual and 3.90 rear member. also have a '77 parts car for it. i'm ready to part from this car, hopefully i can sell it here soon.

2005 Subaru Legacy GT sedan. i consider this my first major purchase. this car was really something else. it had the 5 speed manual, AWD, 2.5 turbo engine. i had a DC sports up pipe, Invidia race down pipe without catalytic converter, 3 inch stainless steel magnaflow exhaust. Cobb tuning front and rear anti-sway bars. topping it out was the Cobb tuning Stage 2 performance computer tune. had well over 320 hp. 0-60 in 4.5 seconds, would do a 1/4 mile in 13-13.5 seconds consistantly, usually at 108 mph. i had just put a new motor, clutch and flywheel in. had it about a year, it was wrecked in january of this year.

2001 BMW 740i, this being my current daily driver. bought it in february of this year with 105000 miles. i really love this car. its large and comfortable. i'm really enjoying the V8, plenty of power in any gear, at any speed. whoever had the car before me kept it up really nicely. interior is in great condition. i plan to keep this car for a good while.

after selling my 280Z cars, i hope to get me another little sports two seater. i'm aiming somewhat high though. if i can find a little ferrari in good mechanical condition at the right price, thats what i want. but i may be shooting too high. if not that, maybe i can find a Z8. if i cant find anything like those to work out for me, probably an S2000. who knows.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

In chronological order:

VW Rabbit
Acura Integra
Honda Accord
330xi
335 Cab

So my 4th car.


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

My BMW is only my 4th car. First car is now the true garage queen, a 1966 Ford Mustang coupe. Didn't want to take it to college so I purchased a Ford Tempo from my sister. It barely got me thru college as I then purchased my parents 1989 Ford Taurus SHO. I still have the SHO which just turned 20!! I purchased my 2003 ZHP last fall. Loving the BMW and hope to have this ZHP for many years to come! :thumbup:


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

Four cars. I'm 52. Take good care of a car and it'll take good care of you.

Love the BMW for sure. But each predecessor had it's merits and its fun.


----------



## whiBMW4d (Mar 1, 2009)

1960 Ford Fairlane 500- senior year HS 67'
1967 Chevrolet Chevelle SS-1st real job as millwright helper in steel mill:thumbup:
1970 Cadillac Coupe Deville- moving up in the world-won lawsuit against drunk driver:yikes:
1981 Porsche Type 924-still moving up-better paying job new career:thumbup:
1987 Ford Thunderbird-inherited-2nd car for work; junked it in the 90s.Possibly a flood car.
1987 BMW 325is-mid-life(40s) career change-not of my choice
1992 Pontiac Grand Am Se- inherited- GM LEMON! Never have a GM car again!:thumbdwn:
2003 BMW 325iA-car for winter home in Florida.Retired(99')due to drunk driver, again!:yikes:


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

1.5


----------



## 99328ic (Feb 8, 2009)

jesimmons said:


> 8 (over a 40 year period):
> 
> Corvair
> Triumph TR4 :thumbup:
> ...


My father has a 65 Corsa Corvair.

From age 17 till age 26 now
1985 gutlass cutlass supreme (231cubic inch V6)
1989 chevrolet Z24 vert
1989 chevrolet Z24 Coupe w/ 5sp
1995 BMW 325i
1999 BMW 328ic
2000 Merc Sable (POS drove it 12K miles in 8 months then sold it for the 5er)
1997 BMW 540IA


----------



## SC4ME (Nov 20, 2007)

First car was a 1965 Austin Healey Sprite (almost exactly what a MJ Midget is) - used
second was a 1980 Honda Civic - used
third was a 1999 VW Passat V6 - bought new but totaled in 07
now I have my 2004 CPO 330i ZHP :bigpimp:

It took me long enough, but I finally got there!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

1st car- 2001 Sl 500 Benz 
2nd- 2003 Bmw 325i


----------



## jmcphillips1 (Nov 3, 2005)

2
1994 Honda Accord 2dr
1997 Honda Accord 4dr


----------



## newbimmerchic (Aug 27, 2008)

Lets see I am 29

My first car @ age 19 was a 1992 diamante
2nd car - 2001 Chrysler Town & Country ( totalled)
3rd - 2002 Chrysler Town& County LXI
4th- 2004 Ford Escape/ Ford Focus
and now my beloved 2004 545i I got last year for my 29 bday!!!


----------



## FSUJP (Mar 25, 2009)

96 Ford Escort
00 Pontiac Grand Am
87 Ford Bronco II
05 Ford Taurus
07 BMW 328i

First two were with the assistance of my parents. Last three were on my own. Obviously the deuce (bronco II) was not a high point in my past vehicle list.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Just counted them up: 50 cars since I received my driver's license. Just remembered a motor cycle too. Never had a lemon.


----------



## SKIPPY03 (Mar 19, 2009)

0


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (May 13, 2004)

1978 High School - '69 Camaro
1991 Honda Accord EX
2004 330 Cic

Still have all three :bigpimp:


----------



## RAS100 (Feb 24, 2009)

27 vehicles before my '03 330xi bought in '07. List includes 3 motorcycles and a Buick Roadmaster. I'm older than dirt.


----------



## E30 F34R (Mar 16, 2009)

1986 Chrysler LeBaron/Chrysler 5th avenue (boat of a car, given to me for free. sold for 300)

1987 Suzuki Samurai 4x4 (top speed of 68 mph, sold it to buy a BMW!)

1985 BMW 325e coupe red leather sport seats, loaded (first love, RIP Baby) Had till 2007

1989 325i coupe (running parts car) gone, I was 18 did not know what I had.....GAHHHHH!

1984 BMW 633CSi still have it!

1991 Honda Accord (winter car)

1991 Honda Civic DX (winter car)

1986 BMW 325 4Dr Girl Friend is competing for my LOVE!!!!

E30 FOREVER!!!!!!


----------



## alexpress (Jul 29, 2008)

*My cars*

I have had 29 cars before BMWs if I've remembered them all - some good some bad. I bought my first car in 1964!!!!

17 Fords
3 Austins
3 Morris
2 Vauxhalls
1 Hillman
1 Humber
1 Fiat Mirafiori
1 Suzuki Vitara

If anybody wants to know the models I will list.


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Talking Legal Ownership, My 320i was my first, followed by a 325i (both E30, and have them today). I had a N13 Sentra before that though, but that was under dads name... i dont tell many about that haha.


----------



## dumpnchase (May 17, 2009)

1987 Buick Grand National (Sick 1st car)
1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee (Replaced GN)
1999 VW Jetta (Replaced Jeep)
2001 VW Passat (Replaced Jetta)
2002 Audi TT Roadster (Bought for Wife)
2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee (Replaced Passat)
2005 Infiniti FX 45 (Replaced Jeep)
2006 BMW 525xi (Replaced wifes TT)
2008 VW R32 (Replaced Infiniti)
2009 BMW 335xi (on order - will replace R32)


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

2009 335xi Coupe M pkg (waiting for transport)
2008 335xi Coupe
2007 X3 Sports Pkg...Tranny Pasture 
2004 X3
2001 Acura CL--Acura never should have ended the 2-door coupe
1998 Ford Explorer
1997 Chevy Z23--lemon
1993 Camaro...One of the 1st in NJ--friend of the dealer...loved that car
1989 Chevy Cavalier
1988 Chevy Nova...On a grocery shelf near you--bad accident heading back from shore
1986 Nissan Altima
1985 Dodge Daytona
1983 Dodge Charger
1979 Jaguar xj6...used car from the days of the belt driven assembly line--ugh


----------



## tnsig (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm 38 and I've owned 6 other cars prior to buying my first BMW. I just purchased it about a month ago. I currently own a 07 550 and a 07 Camry.


----------



## astroqb (Feb 18, 2009)

1949 Ford Cope
1950 Chrysler Windsor
1953 Studebaker Starlite Cope
1955 Buick Convertible
1957 TR-3 
1958 Spitfire
1959 Chevel
1960 AMC 4 Dr Sedan
1962 VW Station Wagon
1974 AMC Station Wagon
1974 Fiat 2 Dr cope
1975 Chevy 400 HP Gas Guzzler
1976 MB 300D
1984 BMW 330D
1985 Chevy Corvette
1996 MB 300D
1995 Cadillac Convertible
1999 MB SLK
2005 Cadillac 4 DR Sedan
2005 Honda Odysey
2007 Prius
2009 BMW 335D & 1999 MB SLK are my present cars. Both seems to be keepers


----------



## E30SaysWhat (May 4, 2009)

I owned a 1987 CRX then it had engine problems so i stopped driving it. I got that car free so no rice hate. Then i drove a 2001 Ford Focus ZX3 for awhile but i totaled it now im 18 and i drive a 1987 BMW... Funny im stuck in they year 1987 with two 87s and my brother is stuck in 94 with a e34 525i a 600CC CBR and an integra all 94s.


----------



## SandNs new 528 (May 7, 2008)

Where to start !

In South Africa
64 VW- bought used in 66
68 Fiat 124 .... 100 mph @7500rpm - as reliable as a honda
67 Alfa Romeo Guila Sprint Gt Veloce - :thumbup:
74 Chevy 4100 (German Opel with Holden (GM Australia) staight 6 - nice car for the time)
In Israel
79 Chrysler Simca 1400 (French) 5 door hatchback 
In California
80 Datsun 210 wagon
76 Ford Granada 2 dr 
82 Toyota Celica
84 Missubishi Galant - absolute trash:thumbdwn:
89 Nissan Maxima - "4 dr sports car" 
94 Honda Accord
2000 Honda Accord
2004 Honda Accord
2008 BMW 528 i


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

*Cars with my name on the title*

I'm nearly 48 and my list only includes the cars I've had title to. That means the '68 Buick station wagon and '71 Pinto of my parents that I drove in high school don't count.

'74 Pinto that came with my wife when we married in 1983:tsk: , but it was a 4 speed
'80 Sentra that came from my parents when I needed a car in college , it was a 5 speed
'86 Taurus purchased used from the fleet at work (replaced the Pinto that had 158K by then):thumbdwn: terrible in snow
'92 Taurus purchased from the fleet at work (replaced the Sentra that was sold because we thought we were moving to Europe) ok in the snow
'96 V8 Explorer - First of the V8 Explorers with the 5L Mustang engine (replaced the 86' Taurus that was starting to hesitate and fall apart with only 60K):thumbup: great for the snow

So that's just five cars when we purchased the:
'00 E39 528 used with only 9k on it in Dec 00' and now has 70k and running strong  , fun car - spoiled me forever related to nice cars.

Since then:
'00 M Roadster purchased in '03 with only 7k. Now has 37k :rofl:
'07 X3 purchased NEW in Sept 08 with 90 miles now has 3k :bigpimp:


----------



## bolaber (Jan 5, 2009)

BadgelessM3 said:


> I'm 28 years old and I had 20 cars before my first m3. I can't figure out why I didn't just get a BMW from the start. So how many cars have you guys owned before your first BMW


i can't say this topic excites me too much except for the fact that you have had 20 cars in 12 years... mind listing them all? :yikes:


----------



## frink84 (May 22, 2009)

had:
1985 Ford LTD LX
2002 Ford Taurus

still have:
1988 Ford Mustang LX (not getting rid of it ever!)

just acquired first BMW: e28 535i


----------



## goodman (Mar 8, 2007)

20 cars and 7 motorcycles. Cars from Honda, Acura and Lexus were my favorites, and my favorite bikes were 3 Honda CBRs.


----------



## wa3wa3 (May 17, 2009)

my first car was a BMX with some mod leather seats and 17 RIMS and more.....


----------



## m3unit07 (Sep 13, 2008)

1 car before my current bmw
a 1989 525i
now i roll a 93 525i


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

THE EVOLUTION . . . 
'71 Plymouth Satellite (aka "the Shark") -> '99 Mitsubishi Eclipse (aka "The Red Rocket") -> '01 Jag S type 4.0 (aka "Moneypenney") -> '05 545i (seeking knickname. . .:dunno


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

For me to drive 7 since 1972. First car was a 1966 Mustang. Only previous European car was a Fiat 124 Spyder (not in the same league). 

Jim


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2007)

3

1974 Oldsmobile Omega (car was a year younger than I was LOL)
1997 Chevy Cavalier (POS)
2001 VW Jetta


----------



## 3soon2B5 (Nov 18, 2005)

I've had quite a few (13) and I'm only 32 years old. There are car dealers in my family, so I never lost too much money on my trades and I got a few of the earlier cars at Manheim. 

I don't even bother to tell my friends when I get a new car anymore - everyone just rolls their eyes and says "you're ridiculous". Oh well, if this is my greatest character flaw, I'm doing ok...:dunno:



Me:
1989 Jeep Cherokee Laredo (Black/Burgundy)-10th Grade
1993 Mazda MX-6 (Black/Grey)-11th Grade
1992 Subaru SVX (Teal Grey)-12th Grade
1993 Ford Probe GT (Burgundy/Burgundy)-12th Grade
1995 Eagle Talon TSI (Black/Grey)-Freshman Year, Sophomore Year
1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited (Black/Taupe)- Junior Year, Senior Year---March 2000
2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo (Silverstone/Charcoal)- March 2000-February 2003
2003 BMW 330i (Orient Blue/Sand)-February 2003-December 2005
2006 BMW X5 3.0i (Black/Truffle Brown)- December 2005-December 2007
2007 Mercedes E350 (Flint Grey/Black) December 2007- April 2008 
2006 BMW 530i (Silver Grey/Auburn) April 2008 - December 2008 (lease assumption)
2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited (Silver/Grey) December 2008- June 2009
2007 BMW 335i (Ti Silver/Grey) June 2009- Present


----------



## scottiec0510 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am only 23 and have gone through 6 cars now. Bought my first BMW (06 325i) when I was 22, on my second now (06 330xi). Great cars!!


----------



## RambleJ (Oct 20, 2008)

91 Cadillac Seville
87 528e
97 Ford Explorer
04 325i
07 335i
08 335i


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

65 VW Bug color rust, real junker [well used]
79 VW Bug Convertible, black, black, black VW accessory wheels (wish I still had this cherry ride) [bought from collector, 5K miles on ODO]
88 VW Jetta (traded 79 VW even to dealer for this, only paid doc fee) [new]
95 BMW 318i [new]
96 Ford Taurus (company car) [new]
97 Ford Taurus wagon (company car) [new]
98 Volvo V70T5 (one fast grocery hauler) [new]
00 BMW 540i6 [factory order]
03 MB ML500 (first and last SUV) [new]
07 BMW 530i6 [Euro Delivery]
09 MINI S Convertible (not really a BMW, but I would almost argue more fun) [factory order]


----------



## SLVR330 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, alot of people go through cars like water
Here's my list:

1986 - Toyota Corolla SR5 (pop-up headlights)
1989 - BMW 325es (bought used)
1991 - Toyota MR2
1993 - Nissan Pathfinder
1997 - Acura Integra Type R
2001 - Nissan Maxima 
2004 - Nissan 350Z (Roadster)
2006 - Corvette C6 (lease)
2006 - BMW 330i (used CPO) 

My favorite overall for weekend is the Corvette, for daily driving it would be the 330i


----------

